# Schwinn Saddle Bags



## rennfaron (Oct 2, 2019)

Anyone have any of these schwinn saddle bags? All of them are pre '63. None of them have a plastic bracket on top, those would be later models. Different years had different bracket types and schwinn nameplate mounting locations. Thanks.


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 20, 2019)

...


----------



## rennfaron (Feb 26, 2020)

Always looking.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 26, 2020)

Were they made in England? They look like they are just Schwinn branded.


----------



## Jose 711 (Feb 26, 2020)

i have a black one, im curious also like Fat Tire Trader

Jose


----------



## rennfaron (Feb 26, 2020)

When you go back to the early 50s traveler saddle bags they are unbadged and look exactly like the bags on early 50s English bikes. When it gets into mid 50s they start getting a schwinn badged plate. I don't know much about English bikes or what their saddle bags looked like in the late 50s but I would assume they could have been similar and just Schwinn badged.

Also note the only 50s and early 60s Schwinns that came with original equipment saddle bags was the traveler. Edit - I forgot there was another tourist model in early 50s that had a bag but I have never seen that model before (model C-18). 

'52 traveler with original bag.




I have picked up some of these over time and noticed there are slight variations in vinyl texture from bag to bag. I don't know if this is a year by year change or if this is a subtle difference between schwinn bag specs and English bag specs or just a result of production changes. This one was claimed to come off an early 50s traveler.


----------



## Lamont (Feb 29, 2020)

I like the way  the side panel on your white Schwinn bag  is designed ,
The shape apparently allows the bag to curl under seat springs rather than lean up against the seat ,  it can hang more freely balanced without crushing.



sending by PM  a few bags  


possibly of interest, one is posted with my 3 speed stuff .


----------



## KevinM (Mar 4, 2020)

Seems like Midland made Schwinn approved bags when they were canvas.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Thought I'd show you this Schwinn bag, but may not be the one you want.  Don't think it's been used.  Anyhow $65 plus shipping if it's what you want.


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks Kevin! - it is a little young for me but still very nice and in perfect condition. I’ll pass it on to anyone looking for a late 60s bag. Here is some info I found on it - https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-1967-schwinn-bicycle-large-2002719876


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you for the info, I appreciate it.


----------

